
A Graduate Course in Applied Cryptography (Dan Boneh and Victor Shoup) - smartera
http://toc.cryptobook.us/
======
brudgers
Link to 2nd Draft:
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_2.pdf](https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_2.pdf)

Previous discussion ["meh"]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10119029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10119029)

